# Hydei - black or gold



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

I just got my first few cultures of Hydei. I was wondering if you find much difference in the black vs. the gold. I'm assuming they both get cultured the same. Do you find that one produces better than the other?

Thanks.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey Gary,
the black are much faster producers, i stopped doign the golds as they are a little slow in production for me and yes they are cultured in the same way.


----------



## Chicago Frog Man (Mar 5, 2009)

I produce both, I think the golds are a little smaller, so when I have froglets weening from Melo's to Heydei, I use the golds before the blacks, kindof a medium sized fly? Just my experience.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

In my experience, the blacks last a lot longer. Seem to go on for ever on the same media. Use both though.


----------



## siples (Aug 14, 2004)

That's how things work differently for different people beause I have almost all golden because I find they breed much quicker with better results. In fact the only problem I have had in the past is cultures smothering itself from so much larvae. Try both and see which works best for you.
Kieth


----------



## clifford (Oct 17, 2008)

My goldens consistently produce as well my melanos, and I have to dump extras frequently. I raise them all on bulk oatmeal with a little applesauce, sugar, vinegar and a pinch of bakers yeast.

I lost a few cultures to mold before I started adding the vinegar, and have had half a dozen or so go nuclear when I've been out of town for a few days. If the blacks reproduce faster than the goldens then I'm glad I got goldens...


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

I find the gold cultures slower then the black but the black cultures better numbers for me. I only do black now because my cultures died off and I was only able to recover blacks. But I find that the blacks are larger and even my vents eat them as young as 6 months old


----------

